# Dog likes to lick metal



## rileybuddy (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 6 year old beagle who likes to lick metal. He will lick my watch whenever he gets the chance and often licks metal drawer handles. I've read that this could be a mineral deficiancy. I feed him Orijen which is suppose to be a really high quality food. Any suggestions? Just a weird habit or should I call the vet?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I have heard several theories to this. One is lack of iron or zinc in the diet. I would have your vet do blood tests on the dog. Another theory is that some dogs like the taste of some types of metal. And the last thing that I heard is that metal is cool on their tongue. If you allow them to do, it might become an obsession. Dogs like to have cool things on their tongues. Mine love ice cubes.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

One of mine likes to lick and chew metal, and one doesn't. They both get the exact same diet, so my only theory is that she just likes the coolness of the metal. I try hard to discourage the habit, but her crate is metal so I know she chews on that while we're away.


----------



## ElizWhitney (Aug 23, 2017)

I have two shelties (ages 5 and 6). The female loves to lick/chew on metal zippers, necklaces, coins (she never swallows), etc. Both dogs are in excellent health. I've done some research on this subject and learned that it's a psychological thing, obsessive/compulsive, habit. I don't know of a cure but don't think it's a big deal. I just do my best to restrict access to loose, small metal objects.


----------

